
Google shuts down flight search API - robk
From email - not posted elsewhere yet.<p>Dear QPX Express API Customer,
After careful consideration, we&#x27;ve decided to shut down the QPX Express API as of April 10, 2018.
How this affects you
After April 10th, you will not be able to access the API and will no longer be charged for this service. Until then, you will be charged a reduced rate of $0.02 per query for any queries beyond the 50 free daily quota.
Next steps
You don&#x27;t need to take any action. However, if you are actively using this product you may want to find an alternate solution before April 10, 2018. If you have any questions about these changes, please don&#x27;t hesitate to contact us at any time.
Sincerely,
The QPX Express API team
======
robk
Disappointing that another Google service is being killed. This one was fairly
useful for saving flight searches for use with alerts.

